# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Print Time Examples?

## DerekPeterson

Can someone clarify how long it would take to print something on this printer?  It seems fast but I can't seem to find any real stats.  For example, how about a 10cmx10cmx10cm cube at 100 microns?

----------


## Larry

Has anyone gotten an answer to this? Have they released a real time print video so we can see just how fast this thing really is?

----------


## RedSox2013

Any videos of this anywhere?  I've been searching.  i too am very interested in the speed of the Pegasus printer.

----------


## garbage

Currently FSL3D is shrinking the thickness of the laser trace. They are aiming at 50um which will reduce printing speed by approximately a factor of two, but will increase the resolution by 5!

I am pretty confident this printer will be a lot faster then the FDM competition in this price range. If speed is the main concern for you, you should consider the DLP alternatives. You may have to make compromises in building size and resolution, but you will have a fair chance to get a faster system.

----------


## Maggie

Are there any videos that exist showing this thing printing in real time?  If not, than why not?

----------

